# Grooming & Force Air Dryers



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been searching through the forums for grooming tips (types of brushes to use, furminator use, techniques, etc) and I did find a lot of useful information (Freestep, you're the best  ). But I was wondering if anyone had any favorite threads, videos or webpages that show the best techniques and products for grooming. 

Also, can anyone recommend a good air force dryer?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Metro! our local groomer has one. It's on my wish list. 

Air Force Commander 2-Speed Dryer 4.0 HP Motor S - Amazon.com


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, Metro is the only one I had heard of so far. Thanks! What would be the difference between one of these and just a shop vac?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Metro! The unit is more portable. Hose MUCH more flexible and workable 
I LOVE this thing (I have the 2 speed, did not get the variable speed as it did not have more HP). 

The concentrator is awesome.
Beau, however, is trying to bite the air like he bites the water from the garden hose. We are, uh, working on NOT doing that  

I am find ALL kinds of uses for mine.
We have cleaned our computers on the low setting
A bunch of tools in the garage that got all dusty-all kinds of dusty stuff.
And, we blew out the vent line for our clothes dryer. That is a 20 foot long line! 

I have two shop vacs - a large one for the garage and a small one for the car and other projects. I use them rarely. Use the Metro almost daily!

Also the Metro is WELL MADE in AMERICA!, all replacement parts can be bought, and they apparently last forever! This is one of the few things I own that does not have planned obsolescence built into it. Go Metro!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Sold! lol, thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had a metro air force blower for gosh, over 15 years, it's still running strong, I can't live without it


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have Metro dryers at work. They just keep going and going. I bought a Chris Christensen Kool Dry for the dog shows. I love it sooooo much, LOL.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have had a metro air force blower for gosh, over 15 years, it's still running strong, I can't live without it


Ditto!! Mine is also over a decade old, spends the winter in our unheated, not-weatherproof barn and yet keeps working strong!!

Funny story about dryers. I had a couple with their husky mix come to our place to lure course. We were sitting around, letting the dog rest between runs and I was 'plucking ' him. He was blowing coat and I was pulling out clumps. I told the owners it was a bad habit I have and that I hope they didn't mind. They smiled and said if it made less work for them it was ok! I said if they REALLY wanted me to get rid of the hair I would pull out my dryer. They had never heard of a dog dryer before so I pulled it out and gave them a demo.

The cloud of hair that blew off their dog was astonishing!! They said they brush him at least once a day but still get hair. They wanted to head out to the store right away to buy one!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I said if they REALLY wanted me to get rid of the hair I would pull out my dryer. They had never heard of a dog dryer before so I pulled it out and gave them a demo.
> 
> The cloud of hair that blew off their dog was astonishing!! They said they brush him at least once a day but still get hair. They wanted to head out to the store right away to buy one!!



I never, and I mean _never_, brush my dogs. I'm pretty sure that I don't even have a brush at the house. They just get the blow dryer treatment.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the Metro dryers are great. Lightweight and portable, but with a surprising amount of power. Also check out k-9 dryers. I believe they have three or four different models, the most powerful being the k9III--a lot of professional groomers use this model. Get the most powerful force dryer you can afford, and you'll never regret it!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lies, I swear I (as you) should get a commission from that darn company LOL..

People are amazed at the amount of 'stuff' that comes off a dog using them.

I never brush mine anymore either, just get out the blower Good for cleaning off my deck to


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have heard that the Kool Dry ones are quiter. 
Is this true?

Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Kool-Dry are very quiet, but not as powerful.


----------



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a Harley Orange Air Force to dry my motorcycle with several years ago. It also works well on GSD'S. Much cheaper through dog grooming web sites than from the Motorcycle folks.


----------



## rphilen (Oct 1, 2012)

manchu said:


> I bought a Harley Orange Air Force to dry my motorcycle with several years ago. It also works well on GSD'S. Much cheaper through dog grooming web sites than from the Motorcycle folks.


I was wondering what the difference was between the 2... besides the price?... looking at buying my first. is the motorcycle one cool air?


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

After reading the glowing reports on the Metro, I bought one. My 7mo girl is terrified of it. I have gotten her to the point where she is ok with the noise but when I tried putting the blower on she ran away every time even after I put a high value treat on the hose before turning it on. Any suggestions? BTW, she ate the treat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have found putting the dog on a table, (like a grooming table), with a groomer's noose works because the dog cant really move..however, if your dog is totally terrified of it, which is understandable, they do make some noise, it's 'new', 

Keep her on a leash, away from the blower, turn it on , altho you say she's used to the noise.. Use the low setting..You may need someone to help you get her used to it. Don't baby her, just do it She needs to learn that it won't kill her


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Once they find out they can live through it they enjoy it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

justde said:


> Once they find out they can live through it they enjoy it


This is true.

I got the K9 III, and am absolutely thrilled with it. 

What I did was keep the body of the beast inside the house, and only pull out the hose, with the dog outside the front door and the door closed as much as possible. Dog is on leash, and I step on the leash so he can't get away and I have both hands free. 

After he pees, twice a day, he gets a blowout. I keep the sessions as short as possible, with a nice massage. 

He went from jumping and trying to get away to standing there, tail a-swishin'. 


PS-- the thing is really ugly, plus they sent me *hot pink *by mistake.
I intend to get some sort of large basket thing to camouflage the ugly beast.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

PINESTATE said:


> After reading the glowing reports on the Metro, I bought one. My 7mo girl is terrified of it. I have gotten her to the point where she is ok with the noise but when I tried putting the blower on she ran away every time even after I put a high value treat on the hose before turning it on. Any suggestions? BTW, she ate the treat.


First thing you need to do is tie her to something sturdy so she can't run away. Don't let her get into the habit of bolting every time something scares her. Then, put cotton in her ears.

Then, turn the dryer on the lowest setting and let her get used to the sound of it. While the dryer is running, scratch her rump, right above the tail, this is a "magic spot" for dogs and should calm her down. 

Once she's calm, replace the scratching hand with the dryer nozzle, making the same scratching motion with it. If she spooks, just go back to scratching her rump. But be persistent, and don't give up, no matter what she does, or she will learn that she can get her way by acting up. Eventually, she will begin to notice that the dryer doesn't hurt, and in fact feels good.

Once she calms down and allows you to blow air on her rump, give her lots of praise and encouragement, perhaps a high-value treat, and slowly, gradually, work your way down her rear legs, then up her back. Don't go anywhere near her head yet. Work your way around to her sides and underside, then that "magic spot" on her chest, between her front legs, where dogs love to be scratched. Slowly, gradually, work your way up toward the neck, avoiding the ears. You may be able to dry her head a little, or you may not for the first time. If at any point she starts to freak out, move the nozzle back to one of the "magic spots" on the rump or the chest. Keep going until she is at least 90% dry.

I have not yet met the dog that hasn't learned to tolerate the blow dryer when this method is used. In fact, most big dogs realize that the dryer feels good, like a massage, and many will lean into it. I have a lot of big dogs who LOVE to have their necks blowdried, right behind the ear, and will stretch out their neck for me. Most of my big dogs willingly jump on my drying table when it's time for the blow dryer, in fact sometimes when I want them to get into the tub, they'll keep trying to jump on the drying table. 

When you're all done, give her a high-value treat and lots of praise. Eventually she will learn that grooming time is a rewarding experience and she will look forward to it.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who have given suggesions on how to accustom Chianti to the blower. We'll try.


----------

